# Song recommendation!



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi!

So I wanted to share this song by Logic which has come to help me a lot these past weeks. It's called Anziety and I would say anyone who's experienced anxiety and dpdr relates to the lyrics.

Idk if most people have already heard it but I thought I could recommend it anyways, might help someone! Because he's such a great and big artist it's really inspiring to hear him speak about it, and to know that he experience it as well. It really made me feel less alone and "crazy". It's sort of a reminder that it's more normal than you think.

I'd also totally recommend to watch a video where he explains the meaning behind the lyrics. It's really inspiring and he really goes in depth of his experience with derealisation. Also just talks in general about anxiety and such, how it feels and a little bit of what has helped him get through it. He explains it great too! I feel like that's the video that has inspired me the most out of everyone I've watched, so I truly recommend it!

(I couldn't link the video but just search "logic derealization" and it should pop up)


----------



## Findmywayhome (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow. I had no idea Logic struggled with this disorder. That's honestly amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Findmywayhome said:


> Wow. I had no idea Logic struggled with this disorder. That's honestly amazing, thanks for sharing!


I know! When I first listened to the song I didn't realise that he had written it while experiencing it himself, and I was chocked when I found out he had had it for a whole year!! I've already rewatched the video like 7 times lol


----------

